# Alternative PC Schrank Rittal



## Daniel B (29 Mai 2005)

HI Leute 

Ich such einen PC Schrank ,ähnlich wie der von Rittal http://www.rittal.de/
Bestell-Nr.  PC 4603.920 
Bezeichnung  PC-Schranksystem Basis ES mit Klapplade 

Breite  600 mm 
Höhe  1.600 mm 
Tiefe  650 mm 

Nur sollte dieser etwas breiter oder höher sein !
Weiss da jemand ne Alternative zu Rittal? Die Standartgröße ist mir zu klein ,da krieg ich meine Steuerung nicht hinein !

Greetz Daniel


----------



## SPS Markus (29 Mai 2005)

Schau mal hier: 
http://www.lohmeier.de/carlo/a_erg_table.php?KENNUNG=A-117

Markus


----------



## Markus (29 Mai 2005)

striebel & john baut ebenfalls schaltschränke.
eigentlich bauen sie nur schränke für elektroverteilungen, aber auf wunsch auch sonderschaltschränke.

und eben sonder pc-schränke...
(einfach angebot anfragen)

die schlatschränke werden in sassbachried bei achern gemacht
(also gar nicht so weit von euch)

die anlage die die dinger anmalt ist übrigens von mir...


----------



## Daniel B (29 Mai 2005)

Hehe Markus , hab keine Ahnung wo sassbachried bei achern ist !!Hab denen auf jeden Fall ne Email geschickt !!

Greetz from Kwald

Daniel


----------



## Eldon Berlin (31 Mai 2005)

*PC-Schrank von Eldon*

Hallo Daniel,

einen alternativen Schrank (Typ MCM)  findest Du auch bei Eldon!

Die Größen sind auch bei uns leider nur 1600x600 (HxB) und 600 oder 800 in der Tiefe. Allerdings wäre abzuklären, in wie weit eine Sonderlösung für Dich interessant sein könnte. Die für Dich zuständigen Ansprechpartner findest Du unter

www.eldon.de


----------



## Daniel B (31 Mai 2005)

Hi Leute 

Hab jetzt einen von Rittal bestellt ,weil der am schnellsten lieferbar ist ! 
Die größeren Schränke sind meistens auch nur im oberen Bereich größer .
Wenn Ich oben den IndustriePC an die Seitenwand schraube , kann ich die 2 Umrichter und Netzfilter auch noch oben reinpacken ,dann wir unten genügend Platz frei.

Greetz Daniel


----------

